
A practical guide to writing technical specs - tennix
https://stackoverflow.blog/2020/04/06/a-practical-guide-to-writing-technical-specs/
======
latortuga
This endless lost of spec sections sounds a lot like waterfall. It's a formula
for a gigantic document that one person writes and nobody ever reads. And when
they do, the real world has already caused half of it to be outdated.

~~~
dtoma
I believe some parts of this are important:

1\. Describing the problem, the business value, and the key words/definitions

2\. Defining the goals _and non-goals_ for the project

3\. Describing the implementation's logic and data model (a simple schema with
boxes and arrows)

I like how it is done in "Domain Modeling Made Functional". However I agree
too much of this is counterproductive.

------
holri
The spec itself is not so important but the process of creating it. Because
all stakeholders are forced to think through the problem and the
implementation beforehand, come to an agreement and are on the same
information level before starting.

~~~
drewcoo
"In preparing for battle I have always found that plans are useless, but
planning is indispensable."

\- Eisenhower

------
recroad
Is this an April Fool's joke?

You don't know 80% of this stuff before you start.

